# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > مبتدی: به دست آوردن مختصات طول و عرض جغرافیایی در Qt با استفاده از GPS در گوشی 5800XM

## HadiDelphi

سلام
من تو Qt و با استفاده از QtMobility کد زیر رو برای به دست آورد طول و عرض جغرافیایی نوشتم
کد بدون خطا کامپایل و روی گوشی 5800XM نصب شد ولی کار نمیکنه و وقتی دکمه مربوطه رو میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته

void MainWindow::on_pushButton_clicked()
{
    QGeoPositionInfoSource *source = QGeoPositionInfoSource::createDefaultSource(this);
    if (source) {
        connect(source, SIGNAL(positionUpdated(QGeoPositionInfo)),
                this, SLOT(positionUpdated(QGeoPositionInfo)));
        source->startUpdates();
    }
}
void MainWindow::positionUpdated(const QGeoPositionInfo &info)
{
    double m_latitude;
    QGeoCoordinate coord = info.coordinate();
    m_latitude = coord.latitude();
    // m_longitude = coord.longitude();
    ui->pushButton->setText(QString::number(m_latitude));
}

----------

